

TRC post-mortem - pepijndevos
http://pepijndevos.nl/2014/02/16/the-end-team-relay-chat.html

======
davidvanleeuwen
Sorry to hear. I think it's admiring to see how you tried to build a product,
but lack of selling/marketing always creates a bump in the road to a
successful product.

We're currently using Slack. It supports both IRC and XMPP, has a webinterface
and bouncers. It also gives you more detailed stats about the users, has
integrations with other services and so on:
[https://slack.com/r/024fus8f-02566qu1](https://slack.com/r/024fus8f-02566qu1)
(shameless referral link.. k, thx, bye).

------
pepijndevos
I think "post-mortem" is over used, but it's HN-speak.

~~~
bronson
[http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/post%20mortem](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/post%20mortem)

First known use: 1846

(next to "Party leaders are conducting a postmortem of the election to try to
find out what went wrong.")

